# Best supplement



## brian lee (Jan 29, 2011)

For a person who trains hard on a regular basis and living on a limited budget.  
If forced to choose just one supplement, what would it be?


----------



## Hubauer (Jan 29, 2011)

Protein!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian lee (Jan 29, 2011)

Right, thank you.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 29, 2011)

Creatine. You can get enough protein from a high protein diet(Milk,tuna, and eggs are cheap).


----------



## big1day (Jan 29, 2011)

I would say both protein and creatine but you can get protein from food. so i will lean towards creatine


----------



## ryansm (Jan 29, 2011)

As the others stated protein you can get from food, so creatine, Creapure cheap and effective, a kilo will last you several months for 17 bucks


----------



## jizwood125 (Jan 30, 2011)

nice price.


----------



## OutWhey (Jan 30, 2011)

Food


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 30, 2011)

After protein and adequate calories:

Dark green vegetables (fiber and a host of vitamins, minerals and other phytonutrients)

And if we're choosing supplements then I'd probably say creatine, assuming the basics are covered by your diet.


----------



## |Z| (Jan 30, 2011)

Creatine, IMO since protein can come very easily through diet.

|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## GMO (Jan 30, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Food



You beat me to it...


----------



## leestacy38 (Jan 31, 2011)

eat more and more


----------



## Momuscle (Jan 31, 2011)

Creatine mono!


----------



## oufinny (Jan 31, 2011)

Due to the overwhelming health benefits it would be fishoil for me then creatine in a close second.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 31, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Due to the overwhelming health benefits it would be fishoil for me then creatine in a close second.



Fish oil nice choice.  Protein if you can't get enough in your food, creatine if you don't eat enough meat.


----------



## EvolutionPT (Feb 3, 2011)

protein or glutamine


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 3, 2011)

EvolutionPT said:


> protein or glutamine



Glutamine?  I would hardly consider that the best.  Especially on a limited budget.  Why would someone need to supplement with glutamine if they were getting in from practically every food they're eating?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 3, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Glutamine?  I would hardly consider that the best.  Especially on a limited budget.  Why would someone need to supplement with glutamine if they were getting in from practically every food they're eating?



True.  Maybe on an intense starvation diet... but who the F*ck would do that.


----------



## Momuscle (Feb 4, 2011)

funny thing is I see people saying Glutimine is a bad supplement or Ive seen people list it in the "worst supplement" list they have tried. Its a great overall health supplement. Glutimine is a healer......extra glutimine is great for the body. Its hard to get enough out of food and protein supplemts.


----------



## Built (Feb 4, 2011)

EvolutionPT said:


> protein or glutamine





SilentBob187 said:


> Glutamine?  I would hardly consider that the best.  Especially on a limited budget.  Why would someone need to supplement with glutamine if they were getting in from practically every food they're eating?


No kidding. Big waste of cash. 


BigBlackGuy said:


> True.  Maybe on an intense starvation diet... but who the F*ck would do that.


Exactly.



Momuscle said:


> funny thing is I see people saying Glutimine is a bad supplement or Ive seen people list it in the "worst supplement" list they have tried. Its a great overall health supplement. Glutimine is a healer......extra glutimine is great for the body. Its hard to get enough out of food and protein supplemts.



It is? Considering about 10% of the protein you eat is glutamine, PLUS your body can make it, unless you're on a starvation diet as BigBlack said, on very low protein for extended periods of time, how hard can it be to get "enough" of this non-essential amino acid?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Food



Again.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 5, 2011)

Built said:


> No kidding. Big waste of cash.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> ...



Not too mention all of the studies showing its benefits were done intravenously on very sick patients.


----------



## trup9 (Feb 5, 2011)

definately protein powder.  you can get enough creatine from eating red meat but protein powder is a great choice for when you dont feel like eating a meal but need something quick to keep you in a positive nitrogen balance.


----------



## hudsontec (Feb 5, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> Food


My favorite


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 6, 2011)

It was a toss up between Ibcaa's and Creapure Creatine. I could eat enough animal protein to not have to rely on a powder ( but it is nice to have ).


----------



## gopro (Feb 6, 2011)

brian lee said:


> For a person who trains hard on a regular basis and living on a limited budget.
> If forced to choose just one supplement, what would it be?



Make sure food is covered 100% first! Then, if I were to add one supplement for the purpose of getting bigger/stronger it would be creatine.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 6, 2011)

Id agree on everyone saying food. Honestly if budget is tight, that should be the first place you invest in (along with your gym membership, lol)...

After that, my staples that I run literally all year would be Creapure, MultiVitamin, Fishoil, but I could do without any if I wasn't making calories.


----------



## Rahl (Feb 7, 2011)

Chicken. Bought in bulk it's cheap. After that spices so you can keep eating it and not get tired of it. 

Then, maybe protein, creatine, multi, fishoil.


----------



## Mahesh (Feb 7, 2011)

Udos oil choice blend.


----------



## Laker33 (Feb 9, 2011)

You want to start out with protien powder


----------



## Laker33 (Feb 9, 2011)

Or you could take a pre-workout like super pump to help with energy in workouts


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 11, 2011)

After covering our bases with a solid nutrition plan and before picking just one sports supplement, what general health supps would you choose?


----------



## gopro (Feb 13, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> After covering our bases with a solid nutrition plan and before picking just one sports supplement, what general health supps would you choose?



EFA's
vitamin/mineral blend
vitamin C


----------



## ryansm (Feb 13, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> After covering our bases with a solid nutrition plan and before picking just one sports supplement, what general health supps would you choose?


Multi and Toco-8< inseparable imo


----------



## redman21 (Feb 13, 2011)

creatine


----------



## kevinmacdonald (Feb 14, 2011)

fresh food and fresh fruits are the best supplement for a perfect body.so eat it daily.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 14, 2011)

kevinmacdonald said:


> fresh food and fresh fruits are the best supplement for a perfect body.so eat it daily.



I don't consider this a supplement but a staple and way of life.


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 14, 2011)

After diet, creatine all the way.


----------



## tgarza (Feb 14, 2011)

pussy works for me.


----------



## jimm (Feb 14, 2011)

tgarza said:


> pussy works for me.


 

same here, good pussy and a flame grilled whopper from burger king or some of the kernals secret recipe


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Feb 15, 2011)

PROTEIN POWDER most supplements are shit


----------



## JMRQ (Feb 15, 2011)

GABA for increasing HGH (5g = 550%)


----------



## adamaris (Feb 17, 2011)

*Best Supplement*

Nitro Muscle Mass an best Muscle Building Supplements for Men. It helps to Sculpt your body for a shredded, refined look. Most importantly Nitro Muscle Mass is an herbal dietary supplement meant for those looking to gain extreme amounts of muscle mass and lose body fat. Visit the site nitromusclemass.com for more information about Body Building Supplements.
​


----------



## ezsway (Feb 18, 2011)

*For limited budget*

EFA's and Taurine.  Taurine w/ a cup of coffee Pre WO is awesome. If money is tight, this is cheap and very effective.


----------



## alexander10 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nitro Muscle and whey protein powder is more helpful for you.

acne remedy    -         acne-remedies-cures.yourhealthorbit.com


----------



## jimm (Feb 21, 2011)

supplements are just that they are there to "supplement" your diet, only when you have your diet down to a tea should you consider any suppliment i think most people could get 80% plus of their vital vits and mins through food alone people get to caught up in marketing hype.. so to cut what could be a very long post short best supplement for someone on a cheap budget is steak and eggs!


----------



## zoco (Feb 22, 2011)

Protein powder definitely.There are a lot of people having problem eating large quantities of food.


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Feb 26, 2011)

i no you dont want to hear food or multi vitamin or fish oil ahhahaha people on here think they are so clever by saying that gay shit but seriously out of the supplements protein powder is your best bet it is definately a neccessity unless your eating massive amounts of protein every 2 hours but that is very inconvenient for most and hard to do

i used to think supplements were the answer and would buy nitric oxide and other things and some of them are good but now i just buy protein powder its the only real thing that is needed and effective


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 28, 2011)

If getting just a protein powder, id opt for one that includes creatine.


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 28, 2011)

jimm said:


> supplements are just that they are there to "supplement" your diet, only when you have your diet down to a tea should you consider any suppliment i think most people could get 80% plus of their vital vits and mins through food alone people get to caught up in marketing hype.. so to cut what could be a very long post short best supplement for someone on a cheap budget is steak and eggs!


 
imo if one person got their diet to a T or as perfect as possible, I dont see the need for supplements and would only rely  on aas or prohormones as an edge.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 28, 2011)

Most protein powder is shit.

Good Vitamins is the one you need.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 28, 2011)

tgarza said:


> pussy works for me.



same here, low cal, raises t levels.....good stuff, and usually dirt cheap

id say the creapure/creatine after solid diet

health wise i use

coconut oil
3-6-9
vitD3
multi (daily formula its dirt cheap)
and im starting to like the toco8


----------



## ryansm (Feb 28, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> same here, low cal, raises t levels.....good stuff, and usually dirt cheap
> 
> id say the creapure/creatine after solid diet
> 
> ...



The older I get supplementation is more concerned with overall health than performance based.


----------



## gopro (Mar 1, 2011)

ryansm said:


> The older I get supplementation is more concerned with overall health than performance based.



With you on that! Good post.


----------



## rihaan (Apr 15, 2011)

ear fresh food everyday and avoid junk food.


----------



## maxwkw (Apr 16, 2011)

Protein powder or fish oil


----------



## gopro (Apr 16, 2011)

rihaan said:


> ear fresh food everyday and avoid junk food.



I absolutely refuse to "ear" by food because I doubt it has much to say, but I will EAT it! 

Just playing...no doubt, food comes before supplements!


----------



## njc (Apr 16, 2011)

Shark cartilage


----------



## Vick (Apr 16, 2011)

Bronkaid.


----------



## Mooksman (Apr 17, 2011)

protein followed by creatine


----------



## hardcore5000 (Apr 17, 2011)

Protein


----------



## patricio (Apr 20, 2011)

Surprised nobody mentioned BCAA. I always thought they were important


----------



## gopro (Apr 21, 2011)

patricio said:


> Surprised nobody mentioned BCAA. I always thought they were important



Definitely one of the best and most useful


----------



## ROID (Apr 21, 2011)

i would say protein powder. Its hard to get enough protein from food. Plus if you are going for mass nothing is better than some quick cals and protein from a shake.

Creatine would be next


----------

